# Venge Comp



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I just spotted the Venge comp on Spesh website.10r carbon and 105 shifters. No price given. Anyone have an idea on price or availability?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Switch to UK as your country and I think it gives a price. It has been on their part of the site for months.


Ha, nice typo shows the Comp version having an 11r frame...


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

I wonder if that means they are bringing it to the US now ?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The "Pro" (Force/60mm Rapide) build is gone from the site.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

AvantDale said:


> The "Pro" (Force/60mm Rapide) build is gone from the site.


Its still on the US site


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Talked to 2 dealers. Bike is so new they didn't even have details on it. One looked it up online and came up with a price of $3750 and the other called in and came up with $3700. Thats msrp so will probably hit the showroom floor at about $3499. Available now.


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

The frame is the same as the pro level frameset too. Bargain!


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Gone from the US site


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I noticed the same thing.Vaporware!:cryin:


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Back on the US site with a price now - $3700. Specs say it has 105 shifters and Ultegra brake levers  The FSA Gossamer crank seems like a bit of a disappointment.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

And it still says the Comp model has an 11r frame... So basically you can get an S-works frame built up with low level components for cheaper than a frameset.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

If you click on specs the Comp shows as 10r


----------

